# Iwata w400 bellaria



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Any one used one of these guns on here ? Got my hands on a new one today pretty cheap and as I understand it they are for waterborne basecoats and also great for clear but just wondering if any good for solvent basecoat too ? It has the wbx nozzle and is a 1-3 mm gun,cherrs


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Well i have used this gun now about 6 times this week for clearcoating and i really like it maybe a bit more than my supernova even ! Seems easier to use than the gti pro and is so light in the hand its like its not there lol !
Have not tried it with solvent basecoat as it is designed for water based basecoat tho im sure it could work &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## peterboy (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for the feed back, I too have the Supernova evo and for me it's flat-out the best solvent base gun I've ever used I do however kinda prefer my Gti (non pro) for HS clear. I have a SataJet 4000 in the box that I haven't used yet which I'm hoping I will get along with.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a sata 3000 rp digital but is a 1-3 and can hose the clear on for me if its a small job,could do with a 1-2 set up for it but it would be expensive !
I love the supernova for clearcoat too but mine is marked up as a clear gun so not sure if its a different nozzle for basecoat ? I have 2 old gti guns that still work well but could do with a rebuild kit but dont think you can get them now
Do you use solvent or waterbased basecoat


----------



## peterboy (Jun 19, 2013)

Stuck in the stone age here, still on solvent 99% of the time. Mine was also marked up as a clea gun, 1.3 with ws400 cap but seems great even on difficult coloures. My rep recommended a 1.2 for the Sata, he said the can load it on.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Same here bud still on solvent and to be honest we are a small shop but we did 20 odd cars last week in 5 days so water base would slow us down a bit mate


----------

